# Screen Saver Hack Uninstall Issues



## splash883 (Apr 10, 2010)

Please don't lose your temper.    I have followed the directions of all of the threads concerning the topic of not being able to uninstall the hack.  I have done it all.  Obviously, I'm doing something wrong.  I have been at it for hours now.  I still am unable to download the newest update.
Should I call CS?  I've removed files, I've reinstalled and moved the "uninstall" file to the Kindle folder when it's connected and restarted every time.

Any ideas?  All would be welcome.

Thanks.
Kelsey


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kelsey,

No worries, we're a pretty nice group here. 

First a couple of questions.

1. What version is your Kindle at now? 2.3, 2.5?
2. Do you have a US or Global?

To check, first go to Home>Menu>settings and look at the bottom right hand corner for the version number. Let us know what that says. While you're still on that page, type in 411. You'll see serial number. What are the first few letters/numbers (B002, B003??) That will tell us the US/Global answer. 

That will give us the info we need to get you the proper file.


----------



## splash883 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for not getting upset w/me.  
This is the version that shows at the bottom: 2.0.3 (327610024) Savory-0.06

The serial number begins w/B002


Thank you!
Kelsey


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

splash883 said:


> Thank you so much for not getting upset w/me.
> This is the version that shows at the bottom: 2.0.3 (327610024) Savory-0.06
> 
> The serial number begins w/B002
> ...


Ok, you have the Savory hack on it...and I know NOTHING about that one, but it will have to be removed before you can update it. I know I've seen info on it over at MobileReads, so let me see what I can find for you.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This appears to be the Savory uninstall file: http://savory.googlecode.com/files/update_RemoveSavory-0.06.bin


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This looks to be the link to download your version of Savory:

http://code.google.com/p/savory/downloads/detail?name=update_RemoveSavory-0.06.bin&can=2&q=

Here's the thread where I found the info:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44128&highlight=savory


----------



## splash883 (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm ready to scream.   I can't seem to open those links.  What program do I use to open them?  I feel so stupid.  Ugh.


----------



## splash883 (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok. So it seems I was able to remove Savory w/winrar.  Now...it shows version 2.0.3 + SS 0.4

This must be the screen saver.  Is that a savory screen saver?  idk.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's the link to get the screensaver uninstall file

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=400528&postcount=150

Download the zip file at the bottom


----------



## splash883 (Apr 10, 2010)

Once unpacked, do I move the whole src folder to the kindle or just the uninstall file?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

the update_Kindle2_restore.... bin file


----------



## splash883 (Apr 10, 2010)

omg.  I'm sure by now you've wanted to stab yourself in the eye w/a pencil, so thank you!  Yes!!!  It finally worked.  Thank you so much for your patience and help.  I can finally download the update.  Thank you again.
Blessings,
Kelsey


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

splash883 said:


> omg. I'm sure by now you've wanted to stab yourself in the eye w/a pencil, so thank you! Yes!!! It finally worked. Thank you so much for your patience and help. I can finally download the update. Thank you again.
> Blessings,
> Kelsey


You're welcome... And no to the pencil in the eye.  Like I said, we're a friendly bunch.

Have fun with the update. It's a biggie (collections!)


----------



## Doug 1989 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi,
With version B003. I believe I have a uninstall issue since the Kindle will not download latest software.
What should I do?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Do you have screensaver and font hacks?  If so you need to install to the root directory of the kindle, the correct uninstall file and then 'update the kindle'.  I am presuming you mean you cant update to 2.5.2 from the Amazon web page?

As per luvmy4brats links for the uninstall files.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Doug 1989 said:


> Hi,
> With version B003. I believe I have a uninstall issue since the Kindle will not download latest software.
> What should I do?


We need a bit more information.

Go to Home>Menu>Settings and let me know what it says in the bottom right corner of the screen Version 2.x.x (xxxxxx) SSH or UFH X.X

or something like that. I don't need the numbers in the () though just before and after it.


----------

